# Third Dimension - Aerial Photography from Portugal



## duarte07 (May 7, 2011)

Portugal - Castelo de Noudar


As a photographer I'm an amateur. As a PPL + UL pilot, I've been flying for years in Portugal and taking aerial pictures of its beauty (beaches, castles, cities, ...).
I published many of them in my blog. Click on the following link to access them:


*Third Dimension - Aerial Photography from Portugal*

(URL: http://portugalfotografiaaerea.blogspot.com)


Enjoy Portugal from the air ...


_PS: Once in the blog, use US flag in the google-translator bar to obtain an english text version

__



_
_Portugal - Monsaraz

_


----------



## 480sparky (May 7, 2011)

Isn't this kinda like............   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 7, 2011)

Kite Arial Photography is pretty cool too...

Flickr: The Kite Aerial Photography (KAP) Pool


----------



## AUG19 (May 7, 2011)

You got some interesting shots there. Good job..especially the dam ones. Matarraque looks a nice place too.


----------



## AUG19 (May 7, 2011)

KAP - cool group


----------



## duarte07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for your comments, Bitter Jeweler and AUG19. Please share the link of "Third Dimension" on Facebook or mail it to your friends ...
Thank you


----------



## duarte07 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for your comment bridalpd.


----------



## oldmacman (Jul 26, 2011)

duarte07 said:


> Thanks for your comments, Bitter Jeweler and AUG19. Please share the link of "Third Dimension" on Facebook or mail it to your friends ...
> Thank you



I literally LOL'd.


----------



## duarte07 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks oldmacman.

Duarte Fernandes Pinto


----------



## duarte07 (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks Bitter Jeweler, the KAP is really good ...


----------

